# Alarm goes off and car is on



## prolab (Feb 15, 2011)

After a battery replacement my car alarm goes off when I open the door. Eventually it stops but it's impossibly annoying so I had to take out the fuse. The car. however, turns on without an issue so an isn't immobilized.

How to I reset and solve this problem? is resetting the ECU going to help (via disconnecting the battery + cable and connecting to the negative).

Thank you!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the lock cylinder switch in the driver's door is stuck in the "locked" position. All the older Nissan alarm systems arm and disarm with that switch. Dunno the details of your ride, but the switch is usually part of the door latch assembly.


----------

